# Windows Server: Home Folder (User Permissions)



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd like to implement a home folder for each user on the network, but here's the issue, the network path to the share folder maps fine but . . . if a user where to type the full address to the share \\DC01\Users


*Share Permissions:* (I don't know if these permissions are correct?)
Everyone (Read-Only) *--> Changed to Authenticated Users (Read-Only)*
Administrators (Full Control)​
With the following permissions set, users can perform the following tasks.
- Administrator (Read/Write/Delete Content)
- User1 & User2 (Read Content)

How can I allow user1 & user2 to put content into his/her directories.
How can I restrict user1 from viewing the contents of user2's directory, but allow administrators to view the content?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

When you set up the user account in AD the OS will take care of setting up the permissions the first time the user logs on and their folder is created. Administrators should never have full control over a users home folder. It is up to the individual user to allow access to their own home folder.


----------

